# "milking" out a new rope



## SRT-Tech (Dec 26, 2006)

I have an interesting technique for "milking" out a new rope, particularly a full 600' length spool.

1: leave rope on spool, tie one end to a solid anchor (tree, post etc) in a football field or big field.

2: unroll the spool, until the spool is empty and you have a long length of rope on the field. 

3: walk all the way back to the anchor post, attach a Rappel Rack to the rope, near the anchor. use about 5 - 6 bars 

4: attach a short length of accessory rope to the rappel rack eye, and hand one end to your buddy, who will help for beers  . You grab the other end.

5: now both of you pull the rack, all the way down the length of the rope, be it 120, 150, 200, 600 feet. This will stretch out and set the rope. when you reach the end, you should see a small "bubble" of the outer sheath . 

6: disconnect rack, and go back to the anchor and repeat this a few times. Its quite easy, even if your by yourself. 

7: cut off and seal the end of the rope when you reach it. 

presto rope is "broken in" and all the strands are nicely stretched and set.


----------



## begleytree (Dec 26, 2006)

sounds fine to me except #5. change it to read: hook to 4 wheeler and pull down the rope.
-Ralph


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 26, 2006)

begleytree said:


> sounds fine to me except #5. change it to read: hook to 4 wheeler and pull down the rope.
> -Ralph



HAHAHA!!!! i'd have to say NO! too much heat buildup on the rappel rack, might burn the rope.

but i can see where it would be quick...


----------



## begleytree (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL!! No one said it was a race, just a leg saver!
-Ralph


----------



## ASEMASTER (Dec 26, 2006)

i'll agree with Ralph


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 26, 2006)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow thanks SRT, this is a great guide. I will be sure to give all my ropes a kick in the guts' this way from now on. It's alot better then my old way.

Reps for ya


----------

